# 65 Back up lamp housing question



## gtotto (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey guys,

I have a question about the back up lamps on my restored (in progress) 65. The car originally had no reverse lights. I needed a new rear bumper anyway and purchased a repop with the backup lamp cut outs and a set of new lamp housings. I then realized that I needed the retainer brackets so I bought some as well. So I go to install them and realize that after tightening the brackets all the way, the housing is still loose. I then looked at my restoration guide and found originally a gasket was used between the bumper and lamp housing. I looked in some of my parts catalogs and no one seems to sell the gasket. Do I need this gasket? Is it thick enough to take up the slack? Who sells it? Do I have the incorrect retainer brackets? Is the repop bumper THAT much thinner than the OEM?

I could weld a few little tabs on the retainer brackets to extend them a little but if there's an easier fix I'd rather go that route.

Thanks for any info
Ken


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

i was able to reuse my original mounting gaskets, im sure you could make a set out of a sheet of gasket material if you had to. i recall that due to the contour of the bumper, they mount in bumper only one way. rickm.


----------



## gtotto (Apr 23, 2009)

OK thanks


----------

